# maximum square footage without a permit



## Andyfxd (Mar 3, 2010)

What is the largest shed I can build in Coos County OR without a permit.


----------



## Termite (Apr 13, 2008)

You're going to need to call your City or County and ask them. Code/permit requirements vary from place to place and the odds of someone on this forum actually being familiar with your area's exact requirements is really unlikely.


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

Your going to need to contact your local permit office. It is very common standard that 100sf shed (10x10) does not require a permit.


----------



## vsheetz (Sep 28, 2008)

10x12 here - 

I think you will find most areas with similar dimensions - allows for the common metal or plastic garden sheds without permit requirements. The authorative source for your locale is your building department.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

This area (DuPage county,Il.) Every out door structure requires a permit.(Bird houses may not!!)


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

Ayuh,... 100sq,ft. here is exempt from regulation,... even setbacks..
Gotta be a Portable structure though,... No foundation or slab....


----------



## gma2rjc (Nov 21, 2008)

Same here. You can put up a shed without a permit. But if you're putting a slab under it, you need a permit.

It seems like it would be the other way around. If it's anchored to a cement slab, it's less likely to be blown around in high winds. 

Barb


----------



## Five Arrows (Feb 27, 2010)

*how big do you want to build?*

just go into the building dept with your plans and give them some money. I call it feeding the L.I.O.N. (Like It Or Not)


----------

